# Can you turn off the arpeggiator in Alchemy



## PeterBaumann (Feb 21, 2016)

I can't for the life of me find anything about this online. 

How do you turn off the arpeggiator in Alchemy when you've loaded a preset?


----------



## TGV (Feb 21, 2016)

Turn the "Mode" knob all the way left to "Off". That seems to do it.


----------

